# Can anyone tell me where this is please



## Deleted member 69467 (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## fatboyfin (Feb 19, 2019)

*Beach*

It looks like its by the beach


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 19, 2019)

Why, .......are you lost?


----------



## Deleted member 69467 (Feb 19, 2019)

*Nae lass!*



yorkslass said:


> Why, .......are you lost?



Lol, I think it’s on the south coast, and looks a superb spot for an overnight stay or two!


----------



## chippythewiz (Feb 19, 2019)

*Pretty sure its Hive Beach*

Google Maps

Visited it last Summer.  Round the corner from where Braudchurch was filmed.

CHIPPY>>>


----------



## Deleted member 69467 (Feb 19, 2019)

*Nice one chippy!*



chippythewiz said:


> Google Maps
> 
> Visited it last Summer.  Round the corner from where Braudchurch was filmed.
> 
> CHIPPY>>>



Yip, that’s it! 
But Damn, it’s National trust lol.


----------



## Deleted member 69467 (Feb 19, 2019)

*How to?*



chippythewiz said:


> Google Maps
> 
> Visited it last Summer.  Round the corner from where Braudchurch was filmed.
> 
> CHIPPY>>>



Can you enlighten me on how you post a link like you did chippy please?

I just touched your google maps link and it took me to the spot....


----------



## Deleted member 69467 (Feb 19, 2019)

*Test*

Google Earth Link

Well that didn’t work, I dropped a pin on where we stayed last Friday, copied and pasted it but it doesn’t work


----------



## Deleted member 69467 (Feb 19, 2019)

*Photo*



this is where we stayed last Friday, after beachy head on Thursday, on our way to Hayling Island for Saturday.

Parking is free, but restricted to four hours between 8am and 6pm.
Pub called the gather inn is the brown roofed building.
Nice Malbec for lisa, proper scrumpy for moi.
It is on a road that services Shoreham port, so hgv passing you from 7am onwards, but I rise two hours before dawn this time of year

Water sports park in the middle of the greenery.

Great spot a couple of miles from Brighton.


----------



## GeoffL (Feb 19, 2019)

Scrag said:


> Can you enlighten me on how you post a link like you did chippy please?
> 
> I just touched your google maps link and it took me to the spot....



Easiest way that I've found FWIW is to:

Right click the spot I want to link and then
click What's Here? in the shortcut menu.
A small popup appears at the bottom of the map and includes a link to the GPS coordinates.
Click that link and then
copy and past from the address bar at the top of your browser window.
Here's one I prepared earlier for Beer Beach!

HTH, Geoff


----------



## Deleted member 69467 (Feb 19, 2019)

*Beer beach!*



GeoffL said:


> Easiest way that I've found FWIW is to:
> 
> Right click the spot I want to link and then
> click What's Here? in the shortcut menu.
> ...




Beer beach, lol, so there is a heaven on earth! 
Looks a great spot Geoff, thanks for that.
I use an iPad, and I am not very clever with that, but will persevere until I find the solution, cheers!


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 19, 2019)

Scrag said:


> View attachment 69867
> 
> this is where we stayed last Friday, after beachy head on Thursday, on our way to Hayling Island for Saturday.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information. I'll add it to the POIs


----------



## suneye (Feb 19, 2019)

scrag said:


> View attachment 69865


.  That’s my van!!


----------



## Deleted member 69467 (Feb 20, 2019)

suneye said:


> .  That’s my van!!



I know lol, and I did ask you where it was taken but never got a reply, looks a great spot and I wanted to overnight there until it was pointed out it’s owned by the fox hunt supporters!

Hope you don’t mind that I nicked your photo:camper:


----------



## chippythewiz (Feb 21, 2019)

*Map link*



Scrag said:


> Can you enlighten me on how you post a link like you did chippy please?
> 
> I just touched your google maps link and it took me to the spot....



All I do is navigate to the spot on googlemaps switching to street view or I think satellite view in this case.  

Then copy the url in total and past into the post hit carriage return and the Phil's site software understands and formats the link.

CHIPPY>>>


----------



## WildThingsKev (Feb 21, 2019)

It's the beach at Burton Bradstock.  

We had a holiday caravan 600m away all my childhood.

50.6969584, -2.7217981

M7WH+PG Burton Bradstock, Bridport


----------



## Deleted member 69467 (Feb 22, 2019)

*Apple?*



chippythewiz said:


> All I do is navigate to the spot on googlemaps switching to street view or I think satellite view in this case.
> 
> Then copy the url in total and past into the post hit carriage return and the Phil's site software understands and formats the link.
> 
> CHIPPY>>>



I’m using an iPad chippy, and on google earth or google maps no matter where I look I can’t find an url....
Do you use Apple?


----------

